# Alberich MTL RTA - Vapefly



## Timwis (9/4/22)

Following the Auguse era and new Sure RTA from BP Mods the Alberich is yet another RTA Stealing (I mean just happened to think of exactly the same design) the deck and gravity fed design as the Bishop which is still my favourite RTA! 

With it's bottom airflow this I expect will be outstanding!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------

